# Can my tablesaw handle an 8" dado?



## therecanbeonlyoneric (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a barely used, roughly 8-10 year old Craftsman table saw that claims a "maximum developed 2.7 horsepower". The owners manual says not to use a dado with carbide teeth, and to use only a 6" blade. Hmmm.  Since I am unaware of a dado made today without carbide teeth and I will be ignoring that piece of advice, is there reason to believe the restriction to a 6" dado is overly conservative? 

I just built a nifty box joint jig, but upon completion, I found that I will need the extra diameter of an 8" dado blade to use the jig on my table saw with wood is sizes I desire, as the jig has a material rest that elevates the stock being cut significantly off the table. The jig cannot be diassembled and modified, unfortunately...I'd have to start over. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

With a 2+HP motor, I can't imagine why they would say don't use 8" dado ... you should have no trouble unless you try to feed too fast in a hard wood.

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Totally agree with Phinds. My 25 year old 120 volt, 1 3/4hp Craftsman handles an 8" dado with no problem.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A few questions*

What's the model number of the saw, what size is it, and is it direct drive or belt drive?
How long is the arbor from the back washer/plate to the tip?
Does the manual say why" not to use a carbide stack?
Is the throat plate aluminum or steel and have the larger opening for a dado?
Do you have a dado set already? what size? carbide?

Comment: most finger/box jigs rest the work on the saw table, how did you arrive at one that doesn't and a photo of yours may help to solve this issue. :thumbsup: bill

Here's some different size stacked dado set from amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=42375415011&ref=pd_sl_4ehhh7y64_e


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't understand their suggestion against carbide teeth, but then again, I don't understand rating a 14 amp 1-1/2hp motor at 2.7hp either...:blink::laughing:. (check the motor plate for a more realistic rating).

It's easier for most saws to spin a 6" set, but most will also spin an 8" set without issue. There are definitely more choices in 8" sets. Many smaller saws cannot accommodate the entire stack without removing the outside arbor washer, but it's a common and acceptable practice to add the full stack without the arbor washer as long as the threads come all the way thru the arbor nut. 

For a value set, I'd suggest looking into a Delta/DeWalt 7670 8" set (on sale from Grizzly for $90), or an Oshlun set from Holbren.com...~$70. For a premium set, I think it'd be tough to beat the Infinity Dadonator....~ $180.


----------



## therecanbeonlyoneric (Apr 18, 2010)

*follow-up*

OK, the model no. is 137.218250, 15 amp, 120v, 10" table saw. I see no belt, so it is "direct drive" (?). On further review of the manual, it says not to use a dado larger than 1/2", so the manual is extremely conservative, as I can get to about 5/8" worth of dado safely using the nut only--leaving the flange off. It is a short arbor, however. There is a dedicated dado insert, made of steel. I purchased the Oshlun 6" dado.

Here is a link showing the jig:


----------

